# The best hay trailer on the market



## 2ez (Jun 22, 2013)

What is your best hay trailer you use and why. Mine is a 2ez bale mover. I can load six bale in seconds,and I don't even get out of my truck. It cut all my cost and labor in half. Worth every penny I paid for it! I have the hydraulic bumper pull. They have three different types. So pleased with it, that's why my user name is 2ez.
And then tell me what you think.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I move 22 at a time, 6 would take all week.


----------



## 2ez (Jun 22, 2013)

That's what I thought, until I used it. I used my float trailer befor. It's just as fast or faster. It turned it into a one man operation. No more tractors in the field, or getting on a tractor loading and stacking and then driving to destination to have a tractor there to unload. But.. That's how I use to do it. Not now tho! I was sceptic at first just like you. Until I got to use one, now this is the only way. And never have to get out of my truck. Now just my thumb hurts from the remote, not my back.


----------



## 2ez (Jun 22, 2013)

And it depends on how far you are going with your bales.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Today we hauled with two goosenecks. Pulled the dual tandem with the Mack flatbed. Put 17 on the goose and 5 on the Mack.

Only put 14 on the smaller goose.

I need to take a picture of the trailer I bought to feed from. It holds 10 down each side. The farmer I bought it from also used it to haul hay from the field. He did not get on the road, pulled with a big tractor and put 40 rolls on it, double stacked. His rolls were on the small side, about 52 inches by 4'. Still was a load.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

2ez said:


> That's what I thought, until I used it. I used my float trailer befor. It's just as fast or faster. It turned it into a one man operation. No more tractors in the field, or getting on a tractor loading and stacking and then driving to destination to have a tractor there to unload. But.. That's how I use to do it. Not now tho! I was sceptic at first just like you. Until I got to use one, now this is the only way. And never have to get out of my truck. Now just my thumb hurts from the remote, not my back.


We already have more than one tractor in the field doing hay. Just take one home to unload. It has to come home anyway.

Even with a self loader you need a tractor at the barn to stack with, correct?

My back has never hurt from loading hay on a trailer. I am facing forward. I get out of the air conditioned tractor and into the air conditioned truck.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The inline gobob style trailers I think work pretty good for some folks. Our fields are too wet/soft for the single axle to travel in the fields but folks have similar trailers with tandem walking floatation tires on them here that work great. If you aren't driving far the time savings is great.

Travelling any long distance is where things start to tip the other way.

Other thing with the inline trailers is there is a lot of baleage here and you can back them up hard into the row so once started the inline tube wrapper can crawl the packed row without having to load each bale.


----------



## 2ez (Jun 22, 2013)

Tim/south, your right after doing something so long your hole life, you'll find the best method to get the job done. And your right about the a/c. I never get out of my truck at all, it loads and unloads its self. Perfect windrow every time. And while I'm hauling hay,I'm never tying up a tractor. The boy or me are cutting,racking and baling.
And there again .. It depends on how far your hauling ur hay.

Slowsuki, are u referring to the side dump from go bobs?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I travel up to 10 miles each way, any time saved in the field loading six is quickly lost with the extra trips. I load 11 on the straight truck then 11 on the trailer, take one piece of tubing off that keeps the ramps from digging into the bale and load the tractor up and head to the next field. Have another loader at home for unloading. I can move three at a time with the loader in the field.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

2ez said:


> Slowsuki, are u referring to the side dump from go bobs?


No the inline style, the single row they make works well with inline wrappers.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

2ez,

Do you store your hay outside if under a roof? If stored outside, do you place them on pallets of some material to keep them off the ground?


----------



## 2ez (Jun 22, 2013)

To/south, depends on where we deliver. For us outside in windrows on the side of the field.on the ground, but the trailer pics them up the same way they were dropped. One ground side.
Mlappin, that about how far I haul. The trailer pics them up in about three seconds and then I'm gone. If there in a windrow of six or I pic them up one at a time. 
Slowzuki, why I don't like the side dump is bc.i have to load with a tractor, and then dump them and they never stack in a windrow. So I have to re-stack them and now I've created another ground side and if there silage bales then it bust the strings from dumping. Well for me.. The inline is not for me. But what works for some doesn't work for others.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My favorite trailer hopefully will be a 53' step deck if I ever dole out the Benjamin's for it, right now it's a 48' modified flatbed, load about 450 at a time in about 45 min including straps and drive the 20 miles back to barn, repeat and stack...sure wish I had a step deck tho....

Like that go bob for the rounds tho....but not that far...field produces about 140 rounds that's about 25 trips 45 miles each trip.....don't think them numbers would pan out for me....perfect for the local farm...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

2ez said:


> To/south, depends on where we deliver. For us outside in windrows on the side of the field.on the ground, but the trailer pics them up the same way they were dropped. One ground side.
> Mlappin, that about how far I haul. The trailer pics them up in about three seconds and then I'm gone. If there in a windrow of six or I pic them up one at a time.
> Slowzuki, why I don't like the side dump is bc.i have to load with a tractor, and then dump them and they never stack in a windrow. So I have to re-stack them and now I've created another ground side and if there silage bales then it bust the strings from dumping. Well for me.. The inline is not for me. But what works for some doesn't work for others.


Do the math though, takes me twenty minutes or less to load 22 round bales, if your picking them up from where the baler dropped them it surely must take longer than three seconds? Now even if you can do sixty miles an hour for that entire ten miles it's still ten minutes each way for six bales, I'm taking the same amount of time to transport 22 bales. Now 20 minutes per trip with no loading time, takes you an hour and 20 minutes to move 2 more bales than I make in one trip. Now figure in my load time and it still takes an hour longer to move roughly the same amount of hay. All mine are stored inside, I pull up to the building and unload from one side or the other two at a time, if I had to grab one at a time then drive into the barn it takes even longer.

Or the short version, in the time it takes you to load six and haul them ten minutes to where you drop them off then drive ten minutes back, I've already got my truck and trailer loaded and am heading down the road with 22 while your loading your second trip of six.


----------



## 2ez (Jun 22, 2013)

Mlappin, I can do the math.. And how you move your hay is done just by yourself? Bc I know it takes longer than 12 min. to gather and stack them. I've used a float trailer before I got this one. You can see the videos on YouTube or on there website to see.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I hauled round bales on double hitched flat wagons, I think 18 bales per wagon, 36 bales per trip. The truck would follow me around the field while loading but I can't recall being loaded in less than say 30 mins and I didn't have to strap the load. Unloading the two wagons into sheds took almost an hour.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

2ez said:


> Mlappin, I can do the math.. And how you move your hay is done just by yourself? Bc I know it takes longer than 12 min. to gather and stack them. I've used a float trailer before I got this one. You can see the videos on YouTube or on there website to see.


I do 147 acres by myself, a few years ago was 225 acres by myself. Takes me around 20 minutes to load the truck and trailer, that's driving around the field with the loader picking them up where the round baler dropped em, none are road sided. Load it and head home.

Youtube video of me just stacking hay without the trailer. I unload two at a time with the backhoe but can handle three at a time with my other loader.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It's a pleasure watching a skilled operator work!

Are those 4x4 or 4x5 bales?

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

4x5's.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> 4x5's.


OK, now I understand how you can stack 4 high and I can only go 3 high, 'cause 4x4 = 16', 3x5 = 15'. Almost same height.

Here's some pic's of my cousin and I picking up bales yesterday. Moved total 90 bales, 9 bales at a time 1/2 mile, in a touch over 3 hours.





































Bales after dumping. These will be restacked into rows and let sweat for about 2 weeks.









In case you haven't noticed, I got a brand new little Kodak camera that fits nicely in my pocket. Look out world! (I'll be over it in a couple of days, when it falls out of my pocket in the field, but until then.....)

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I hauled home 88 from 6 miles away, 4 stop signs included. Stacked em all as well, started at 5 and got done at 9:45, also included loading a few bales out for a customer.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Very similar to how we handled rounds except our barns had tiny doors so you had to drive in and get turned inside. We also did 2 at a time and the loader could reach all the way to the other side. Getting the last bales in was a pain, working sideways etc.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

We use a 45ft Gobob red rhino that loads from the end, we have 4x6 rolls so I can get 11 on a trailer. Beats the crap out of three on a flatbed and two on the tractor. We only go about a mile at most, but it takes me only about 7-10 mins to load the trailer, so it's almost always rolling. Moved 95 rolls in 2.5 hours and we like it up when we dump so they roll right up to the others in the stack and then I just push from the end with the tractor to tighten it up.


----------

